# OnePass Microfibre Drying Towel, Eurow X Large Waffle Weave Microfibre Drying Towel,



## Ste T

*The Products:* OnePass Microfibre Drying Towel, Eurow X Large Waffle Weave Microfibre Drying Towel, Super Dryer Microfiber Towel

*Price Point* OnePass £8.99 / Eurow£9.99 / Super Dryer £14.95

*Tested o*n: Suraru Impreza 2005 WRB




























*Manufacturers 'Blurb':*

*OnePass Microfibre Drying Towel.,*
This amazingly absorbent 60cm x 60cm Microfibre drying towel is brilliant for drying off your car. Carefully designed with a waffle weave to prevent scratching, it picks up immediately and holds an unbelievable amount of water - 4 times its own weight !
The new alternative to chamois - always clean, won't rot, no smears, no scratches, ever ready for use.
(only once even on a big car like a BMW 7-series) and continually reuse. Then wash it with your normal load and dry ready for use next time. And its priced to sell... 'cheap' and ' an essential addition to your car washing kit' said BMW Car.

*Eurow X Large*
Waffle weave microfibre fabric is even softer than cotton and more absorbent than a chamois. Its ability to absorb up to ten times its weight in water makes drying large surfaces quick and easy.
Another great benefit to this superior drying towel is that while it's drying it's also polishing the surface to a lint and streak free finish, and it will not scratch delicate surfaces.
Towel is 6.5 square feet with 4 pockets

*Super Dryer Microfiber Towel*
Designed with the latest innovations and finest newest generation of microfiber fabric. Constructed with a dual pile weave, one side has long fibers and the other short fibers. The long fiber side works great in quick detail and waterless car wash applications where dirt needs to be carried away from the paint surface. The short fiber side is great for buffing away polish and wax residue, and cleaning windows. 
Microfiber 100% microfiber edging eliminates the scratching and swirls.
70/30 ultra-premium blend of Polyester and Polyamide. The fibers are precise split fibers with a spiral pattern, to deliver the softest most absorbent microfiber

Constructed with a dual pile weave, one side has long fibers and the other short fibers. The long fiber side works great in quick detail and waterless car wash applications where dirt needs to be carried away from the paint surface. The short fiber side is great for buffing away to achieve a perfect mirror finish.

Microfiber 100% Microfiber with Silk Banded Edging eliminates the scratching and swirls.




























*Instructions: *

One Pass
Simply draw across your paint, wring out
Care: machine wash at up to 90 degrees, dry naturally (do not tumble)

Eurow
Simply draw across your paint, wring out

Super Dryer
Constructed with a dual pile weave, one side has long fibers and the other short fibers. The long fiber side works great in quick detail and waterless car wash applications where dirt needs to be carried away from the paint surface. The short fiber side is great for buffing away to achieve a perfect mirror finish.

Product & Fragrance: 
One Pass
Colour : yellow

Eurow
Colour: Yellow

Super Dryer
Colour: Orange

*Cleaning Power*: The only one that is double sided is the super Dryer, so its suitable for use with waterless car wash applications where dirt needs to be carried away from the paint surface. The short fiber side is great for buffing away to achieve a perfect mirror finish.

*Finish :*
One Pass
Seems to work the better the wetter it gets, at first its just pushed the water around, but once the towel was damp, its absorbed the water right up, Only down side for me was size, its quite a small towel.










Eurow
Large towel with a drag motion I was able to dry the bonnet so easy, very good towel, absorbed right away and kept drying, didn't get heavy with weight of water and did not drip










Super Dryer
WOW, both sides act like a magnet to the water, dried in one pass, leaving no water marks, super soft and fluffy, great all rounder towel, for use on drying, cleaning or buffing, this towel has so many uses,



















*Durability*: N/A

*OVERALL: *

OnePass *80%*
Eurow *82%*
Super Dryer *99%* <<remember its like 3 towels in one..




























I GAVE THESE A USER RATING OF,

ONE PASS AND EUROW










*BUT THE Super Dryer GETS,*










______


----------

